# New door at last - useless though!



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Just over a year since my door troubles started, I finally have my new door. 

Apart from the fact it is sparkling white and stands out like a sore thumb, do you think it closes properly? Correct, it does n't. So, that suggests to me that the door is not the problem, but the "shell" of the motorhome. 

As I have now given the dealer a "chance to effect lasting and effective repairs of the goods", and this has been unsuccessful, the legal battle will commence on Monday. I cannot reject the vehicle at this stage in it's life, but I shall sue and let the solcitor do the work. 

Also, I had contacted a couple of consumer columns from the papers but asked them to refrain from printing the story until I have given the dealer a chance to repair the goods. I shall let you know the date I am going to be famous. 

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Russel, I dont think there is anymore to say about your problems now. I just hope you get the right out come, and soon. You deserve a bit of luck.

Best of luck.

Richard...


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Russel
Out of all the motorhomers I know you have to be the unluckiest, well after me 8O 
If I had to choose someone to challenge the suppliers/manufacturers it would be you. Good luck in your battle. I await the results.

Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Oh Russell, I'm so sorry to hear this. This is dreadful news after all you've gone through with this van.

Is there any point in going to the Swift factory in the van and getting them to explain themselves face to face ?

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*The cream crackered Swift*

Hi

It is strange that I saw a solicitor and also trading standards. I could not pursue anything at that point legally until I had given the dealer a "chance to effect a lasting and effective repair." Well, the van has been to the four times in six weeks, so I think I have been reasonable enough.

It will be interesting to see what happens next - I am asking for a full refund, plus the cost of accesories. Given some of the problems started on day 1, I thnk this is the only option.

I did discover a case recently where the claimant also won damages for "loss of enjoyment"....but at least all this gives us a chuckle on a cold wintry night - even though it is June!

Russell


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Russel
I have followed your tale of woe and i feel for you. 
we British tend to accept whats handed to us without complaint and thats our downfall to stand up for whats right as you are deserves applause from all of us. We should all complain more.
good luck i hope it all comes right for you

Tony


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck Russel - It's time you had some. 
Every victory you win will help us all against the culture of poor service which appears to pervade the UK.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"If I had to choose someone to challenge the suppliers/manufacturers it would be you."

Seconded, Steve. Good luck Russel.

Don't bet more than you can afford to lose, but there is a greater motorhomers' good aspect to this, and a whipround might be very successful if needed.....

Dave


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*swift*

Greetings,

Sorry you are still not out of the woods yet Russell, best of luck with your pending action, hope it brings a successful conclusion.

We should start our own club eh?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: swift*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Sorry you are still not out of the woods yet Russell, best of luck with your pending action, hope it brings a successful conclusion.


Ditto.

Hi Russell,

You and Peter (Humber-traveller) must both have the patience of a saint. I know that I just couldn't be doing with all the hassle that you guys have had to put up with.

If I had to visit a dealer's, as often as you guys have, I would probably have ended up in prison by now, or at the very least, have been the (proud) recipient of an ASBO. :evil: 
:wink:

Jock


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dealers*

Hi

The only time I have been in a sitation as severe as this was the case of myself versus MFI UK Ltd. Needless to say, thanks to photographs etc etc and video clips of a broken shower tray, I won my argument just before the "real battle commenced".

I am perfectly accepting that a van is likely to be returned to the dealers for "niggles". If I bought a top notch German thing tomorrow, I would expect to return it for initial teething troubles, but this is a shambolic and farcical situation. (Where those words came from I do not know)

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear this Russell, not the result you were hoping for. Good luck with your fight hope you get the publicity it should hopefully go a long way to getting the outcome you want.
Remember and let us know when!!


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

This is just not on to have all this bother with a supposed quality product is just unacceptable. If you think it is the van itself and not the door I would suggest that you try to see if the opening is square, using a stick check width top, bottom and middle. With a bit of string check diagonals, this will at least let you know if the opening is out of square. 
Next thing is to get small wedges - like the ones you get for leveling cupboards, stepped type are also available, look throughout the van for any gaps and slide the wedges in , if when you drive the MH the wedges fall out you know you have differential movement, these are used in construction to check for settlement movement - called tell tails. This is evidence that you can have to hand. If you have a laser level I would check for vertical alignment in the walls and horizontal for the roof. 

As for complaining I have complained about cars and had them taken back, only side affect is the dealers will no longer sell me a car or service it -- big deal. Stand your ground, lots of pictures is a big help. But be prepared for the wagons to be circled. 

Nothing is perfect but this is woeful. 

Good luck Russell. 

Bob


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If as you suspect the door problem is down to a frame,if these are preformed surly there must be some others that are faulty.
I bought an electric kettle from a store and it switched of prematurely.a usual problem! I took it back and it was replaced. And yet we don't seem to be that direct when we shell out £50k for a motorhome.
Stick with it manufacturers must be made aware that they can't continue with shoddy goods and workmanship. Vehicles should be built to a standard not a cost.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Greetings,



> You and Peter (Humber-traveller) must both have the patience of a saint. I know that I just couldn't be doing with all the hassle that you guys have had to put up with.


Thanks, good statement Jock, although Russell has his problems with the motorhome manufacturer, he states that the dealer has been very helpful, mine on the other hand is with the dealer: Brownhills and their shoddy workmanship.

As mentioned before if we buy a kettle or a microwave and it is faulty we can take it back for a replacement and an apology.............................

...............hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, makes you think eh? spend a few quid and you get good service, spend thousands and they just want to see you off!! :-(

Happy motorhoming folks!!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> Vehicles should be built to a standard not a cost.


If they were no one would buy them, its a very competitive market, and to be successful major suppliers have to cut corners. If we the public were prepared to pay more, and demand more, things would improve.

I used to design, manufacture and fit kitchens, but I was dearer than MFI, B&Q etc. mine were better designed, better quality and better fitted, but I would never have become a major supplier. To few people are prepared to pay for quality.

Olley


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Russell. I have 3 frame locks fitted to the Burstner 

one on the garage door - no problem.
one on the big locker door - no problem 
one on the Seitz security coor - no problem

They fit with no interference to the existing doors, the screws recess into the unit - all in all they are a well made item and simple to fit . The door clearance should not be an issue, it is the the door that is misaligned in the opening and that the door lock mechanism is over throwing the pin, this would make it hard to open and lock as the hook latch would not be lining up. It would also make it jamb as it is probably only one out of three making the door rack and twist.

This is just ******** , any excuse from some **** with no technical ability but plenty mouth.

I agree I would have set it on fire aswell.

Get it evaluated by an independent with some proper qualifications.


----------

